# Good asking price on a Ocean Kayak Drifter?



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone could help me out on what the going price for a used Ocean Kayak Drifter Angler in good condition was?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Are you buying or selling?


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Depends...mine came relatively bare, just two rod holders. A good seat and paddle can easily run close to $200 so you have to take that into consideration. I think mine was $550 new at BPS 4 years ago with 10% military discount. Than I spent another $250 on a seat, Scotty center rod holder and paddle. And I just ordered a gps holder that was another $30.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

+2 ^^^

My sons was a little cheaper at Academy on closeout,then, it get's expensive.

Great fishing kayak


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Depends on accessories. If in good shape I would think you could get 350-400 just for the boat. My brother sold his 4 year old Scrambler XT for 350 the day he put it up.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you buying or selling CT?


----------

